# Notebook tot !



## fossila (10. Oktober 2012)

Hay PCGHer,

Mein Laptop geht seit heute nicht mehr an , obwohl er gestern lief und ganz normal herunter gefahren wurde.
Er rührt sich garnicht mehr , das einzigste was er noch macht , ist die Akkuladelampe vorne leuchtet.

Hab alles ausprobiert, ob mit und ohne akku oder entstauben/reinigen.

CPU- oder MB-Schaden ?! Hatte jmd schonmal solch ein Problem ?!

MFG


----------



## highspeedpingu (10. Oktober 2012)

Hatte letzte Woche das gleiche Problem...
Die sterben einfach so.
Stell ihn bei Ebay rein, da bekommst du noch nen Fuffi (je nachdem wie alt er ist)
Ausser du hast noch Garantie - alles andere wird zu teuer werden wenn du es nicht selbst kannst


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. Oktober 2012)

Um welches Notebook handelt es sich denn und wie alt ist das Teil? Manchmal ist einfach nur die CMOS-Batterie am Ende oder der Laderegler defekt.


----------



## Schkaff (10. Oktober 2012)

also wenn ein kontroll lämpchen noch leuchtet, dann steckt vielleicht noch ein funken leben in der kiste. leuchtet sie wenn du nur das netzkabel anschließt, oder sobald du den power button dückst? Wenn letzteres zutrifft, schließ dein notebook an nen exterenen monitor an und guck, ob ein bild kommt.

wenn ersteres zutrifft, oder kein bild kommt, kannst du noch einen "hardreset" durchführen. Dazu nimmst du den akku raus und steckst das ladekabel aus. dannach drückst und hälst min. 20sek lang. das führt dazu dass sich das gerät komplett entlädt. danach startest du dein notebook am besten mit den netzkabel erneut. Die wahrscheinlichkeit ist zwar relativ gering das es daurch "repariert" wird, aber die praxis zeigt das es in manchen fällen geholfen hat.

Ansonsten müsstest du das ding in die reparatur schicken, aber nur wenn du noch garantie hast. ansonsten lohn es sich meistens nicht mehr, da nach deiner obigen fehlerbeschreibnung vermutlch kosten von über 300€ enstehen.

Außerdem wäre es mal wichtig zu wissen, wie vorher bereits geschrieben, um welches model und hersteller es sich handelt. ich tippe mal vielleicht auf ein e520?^^. (Die sterben wie die fliegen). Oftmals ist es das mb defekt, anstatt der cpu, aber das lässt sich definitiv nur durch ausprobieren festtellen. Ferndiagnosen sind da nicht hilfreich

gruß schkaff


----------



## Profikuehl (10. Oktober 2012)

Hast du noch Garantie? sonst kannst du ja mal das Mobo ausbauen (ja ich weiss, Zeitaufwändig) und es mit der Backofen-Methode versuchen .


----------



## Schkaff (10. Oktober 2012)

das wäre aber nur die allerletzte option wenn gar nichts mehr geht.! also wenn du noch garantie hast, würde ich davon dringends die finger lassen. Aus dem grund, dass du es zu 99% nicht mehr zusammenbekommst. denn du musst darauf achten, dass du jede schrauben genau wieder ihrem loch zuweist, da diese oftmals verschiedene längen haben, und der support sofort merkt, wenn eine schraube an der falschen stelle sitzt. Außerdem ne zu lange schraube wo anders reingedreht-->kurzschlussgefahr, gehäusedformierungen. Abgesehen davon kannst du beim aufmachen ohne kundiges wissen viel clips an der gehäuseseite abbrechen, was zu einem dazu führt, dass die handauflage o.ä nicht mehr bündig schließt und zu anderem kein gutes licht auf dich zurückwerfen würde, sobald du es einschickst!


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. Oktober 2012)

Die Backofen-Methode ist selbst bei Erfolg meist nicht von dauerhafter Wirkung.

Bevor man hier aber die tollsten Tipps gibt, sollte zunächst das Modell des Notebooks bekannt sein.


----------



## Spookryder (11. Oktober 2012)

Vieleicht hat sich der Lappy auch in den Ruhezustand versetzt, hatte das vor 2 wochen auch bei meiner Mutter gehabt und da ging gar nichts mehr mit dem Ding, keine ahnung wie aber irgendwie hatte ich es geschafft das das ding dann wieder startete und danach war auch wieder alles in Ordnung gewesen.

Hatte auch den ON OFF Button laenger wie 20 sekunden gedrueckt gehabt aber das hatte alles nicht geholfen, Akku ab, netzteil ab, sauber gemacht alles nichts geholfen, hab dann mal wie nen verueckter alle tasten irgendwie mal durchgegangen und irgendwann ging er auf einmal wieder an, aber keine ahnung wie.


----------



## fossila (12. Oktober 2012)

glück


----------



## Schkaff (12. Oktober 2012)

> glück



sag bloß jetz hat das bei dir etwa auch geklappt?


----------

